# Beowulf owners



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

How are you Beowulf shooters liking this rifle? I know it must be a powerhouse, how accurate and recoil?? Let's hear some stories.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Ask Sawman, gentleman is an expert and I can't wait to afford one, when I held his.........it was prom night all over again=) Clay


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Me and Him*

There are two of us on this forum that own a 50Beowulf(that I know of). I have owned mine for some 8 years now and put a "few" rds thru it. Strictly the factory 300gr Gold Dot's. My gun has a factory(AA)brake on it that I installed myself and a ACE ARFX stock with a 1/2" soft recoil pad. My gun is used for the biggest baddest hogs around. It is strictly a hunter and it has a fair share of hogs to it's credit.

The recoil(as my gun is outfitted)is similar to a 20ga shotgun shooting somewhere in between a dove and quail load,and a duck load of 2/3/4 inches. It produces the power of a medium hot loaded 45-70. The "slap down" of the target animal is tremendous. It cuts a half inch hole going in. The factory GD is going at the perfect speed to somewhat expand,then penetrate deep. I have never been able to recover a single bullet, even hitting a 300+lb bore hog square on the shoulder plate and exiting thru the far side plate.

I have several aftermarket parts added including a large grip,oversized safety and a extension on the charging handle. It wears a Leupold 2-7X33 shotgun/ML scope with the heavy duplex. 

I have added a pic of how it shoots. These 5(yes 5)shots were shot from the mag fairly fast. This,rested on bench and bags. Shooting it is a great feeling but....I hoped that it would have more recoil. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Shooting it is a great feeling but....I hoped that it would have more recoil. ---- SAWMAN


hahah first time Ive heard someone say "I wish my 50 had more recoil"


I just wish I had a 50 :thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Here It Be*

This is mine. Not a BBQ gun for sure....... but.....real bloody. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty awesome Sawman. Is yours a complete from AA or did you get an upper for a LR you already had?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

It's on my next years hit list. This year I'm putting a 6.8 together. Next year will be the beowulf.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Wulf.......*

......is a result of a AA upper(one of the first), mated with an excellent Bushmaster lower that had been completely tweaked by me. Some aftermarket parts have been added and the trigger has been smoothed and reduced to a pull weight of 3lbs 10ozs, and most of the creep has been removed.

Anyone seriously thinking of purchasing a Beowulf,contact me and I will gladly help you avoid some mistakes that are commonly made by the new or prospective Wulf owners. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

clayjunky said:


> when i held his.........it was prom night all over again=) clay


hur hur hur


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just curious why the 50b and not the bushmaster450?


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had my Beowulf for a short while now. I decided to get it for a hog gun (at least that's the reason I keep using...) 

I haven't been hunting with it yet, but it has been to the range a couple of times since I put it together. I'm very satisfied with it. My groups are about the same as Sawman's. Like he mentioned, the recoil is a lot lighter than some poeple make it seem. I know that I've shot 20 gauge shotguns that have kicked worse than the Beowulf.

Smitty


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> Just curious why the 50b and not the bushmaster450?


 Yes that. I'm interested in a build in the near future and would like to hear opinions comparing the Wulf to the 6.8 and other calibers (other than 223/5.56) on an AR platform. My biggest decision making factor will be the availability of factory ammo since I don't reload.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> There are two of us on this forum that own a 50Beowulf(that I know of). I have owned mine for some 8 years now and put a "few" rds thru it. Strictly the factory 300gr Gold Dot's. My gun has a factory(AA)brake on it that I installed myself and a ACE ARFX stock with a 1/2" soft recoil pad. My gun is used for the biggest baddest hogs around. It is strictly a hunter and it has a fair share of hogs to it's credit.
> 
> The recoil(as my gun is outfitted)is similar to a 20ga shotgun shooting somewhere in between a dove and quail load,and a duck load of 2/3/4 inches. It produces the power of a medium hot loaded 45-70. The "slap down" of the target animal is tremendous. It cuts a half inch hole going in. The factory GD is going at the perfect speed to somewhat expand,then penetrate deep. I have never been able to recover a single bullet, even hitting a 300+lb bore hog square on the shoulder plate and exiting thru the far side plate.
> 
> ...


Saw and Scuba...yall left me out!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Back Then.....*

When I got my Wulf the 450Bushmaster had not been thought of. IIRC my choices were the 499LW,458SOCOM,and the Wulf. I wanted to be able to shoot the heavy bullets so the 458 was out. The 499LW was ghost like. Brass was nowhere to be found and the guns were just talked about. 

The Beowulf stuff was somewhat hard to get yet get'able. Especially the loaded rounds. After I got my Wulf things dried up for awhile. Then the 450Bushmaster came out. Loaded rds were plentefull. Brass was soon to follow from Hornady. BUT......a .452cal bullet. WHIMPY!! Probably better for the longer ranges but I thought of/think of the Wulf as a 150yd gun anyway. PLUS....the hole !! 

I lucked out and found some good deals on Wulf ammo while most other owners were whineing. The 300gr Speer Gold Dots were accurate in my gun so I swooped some up. Dies were made by LEE only and they were "rough" to say the least. (They are somewhat better now.) I eventually bought a set from CH4D and some other stuff to reload although I have never done it. I have so much ammo now I will probably never have to reload unless I figure that I might need a different weight bullet. You can load the Power Belt M/L bullets also, and always wanted to give them a try. 

I like the Wulf cuz it is a true half inch. Hornady makes the 350 and 500's. Any bullet designed for a 500S&W Mag can be used in the Wulf. The Power Belt bullets range fron 223gr up to the 348's I do believe. There are some really great solid copper bullets made now also.


I am a true believe in "slap down". Not a very scientific term I agree. But I have heard the(my) half inch bullet impact a grizzeled ol' hog. It definately makes a loud slap sound. Plus the impact is like a giant hand slaps 'em down. Even though the bullets go completely thru,the impact and the energy dump is tremendous. 

For the closer ranges and the big,wide,bullet thump,the 50Beowulf is the one for me. --- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would agree that the 450 bushy is a little bit of a longer range round, it's almost identicle to the 460 s&w


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeah But........*

......wouldn't a 460S&W Mag loaded to 60,000psi,with a high(kinda)BC bullet,comin' out of a 20"+ bbl,be somewhat interesting. 

The guys that are shooting the 460's in a long bbl'ed T/C are reporting some substantial velocities when loaded to it's true potential. Hmmmmm ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My 50 Beo is an AA upper on a Bushmaster lower. I went with the fixed A2 stock and a heavy buffer. I also opted for the proprietary muzzle brake.

I actually found the recoil quite mild for launching a big half inch diameter bullet weighing 334 gr down range. I've limited my ammo to the 334 gr FMJ and the 334 gr JHP for POA/POI consistency with the Trijicon ACOG Reflex sight installed.

As for its effect on pigs.... Well, a "snap shot" while walking in the woods literally vaporized a piglet at 30 yards. The head was left untouched -- but not much else discernable remained, other than a "spray" of fur, entrails, and red matter on the ground.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Side Note*

Also...any of you Wulf owners need/want to know how to make your own mags for the gun,just let me know(PM). It is super easy and gets you some mags fairly cheap as an alternative to buying from AA. Actually....I was explained how to do this by Bill Alexander himself.(Super nice guy). ---- SAWMAN


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I just packed the beowulf for a pig trip.....I am using the 335 grn HP rainer JHP rounds.....has anyone shot the 400 grn?.....Anyone know of a cheaper ammo source?.....I stuck a $120 sightmark ultra qd holosight on it this week....it looks fine compared to my eotech.....it has a lifetime warranty and is good for a .50.....I saw lots of other beowulf owners using them with great reviews......I like good quality optics so this is a big change for me, I would rather bang up a $120 holosight than a $600...hopefully it works well....I didn't want the muzzle brake on mine but the look cool and probably really help in a pig heard


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Ouch !!*

I have shot two guns that were similar equiped only......one with the AA brake(mine) and another members w/o the brake,at our club/range. The one with out the brake was noticeably heavier in the recoil dept. Also what surprised me...just as loud. 

Good luck on your hunt. --- SAWMAN


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Between the 50 Beo and the 450 BushMaster, dead is dead :whistling: :whistling: 
Dead doesn't no if it was a .500 or .452 that did the job :whistling::whistling: :whistling:

Did lots of research on the .458 vs. 50 vs .450 and it turns out the .450 is the only bullet that is really designed for hunting. It offer more accuracy because it is a pointed tip big game type hunting bullet while the others are pistol type slugs. you have more knock down power at long range with the 450 while the other two offer more knock down power at close range. They use the 50 to disable engines by shooting the block, both marine and suicide bombers in iraq. Since I would use it to hunt I would choose the .450 but if I were making an upper for home defense I would use the 50.
I also read the recoil on the 450 is significantly less than the 50. 458 socom is in between the 2 as far as accuracy/distance/knock down power goes. AR15.com has alot of info on the subject


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Distance ???*

My opinion is that "distance" has absolutely nothing to do with owning one of these big bores. Firstly ..... is a .452" bullet considered a big bore ?? IMO it is not. 

I wanted a heavy hit at close range. I wanted size/diameter. If someone wanted to bring distance into the equation then pick up a 30-06,375H&H,416Rigby,or a 50BMG. 

I do not understand your statement about the 450 bullet designed for hunting and ....... the rest are not ?? The 300gr Gold Dot is then designed for what ?? The Barnes 375gr "XPB" is then designed for what ?? Actually...the Smith "X" Frame was designed for what ?? There are some really good/great .500" bullets out there. Most came along after the release of the big Smith's. Then the 500S&W mag was chambered in the T/C's and the NEF's. The big half inch bullets work great in these guns. The 375gr Barnes "XPB" coming out of a 24" bbl, loaded to 60,000psi(500S&W), is a real eye opener. Even at the somewhat slower velocities generated by the Beowulf it has been used successfully on some of the biggest game animals in the world. 

I wonder what the SD and BC of the 250gr used in the 450Bushmaster vs the Barnes 375"XPB" is ??? 

Also there have been rumors of the military using the 50Beowulf. These are not true. Also the US Coast Guard using them for their boarding parties to shoot thru the ships bulkhead. These are not true. Also some rumors about LEO entry teams using them . Can you say "LAWSUIT". Not true.

These weapons are one of the last that I would consider for home defense. In one word(or two)over penetration. 

For what the Wulf,Bushmaster,SOCCOM,or LW,was designed to do,all of these do it well. We have so darned many weapons to complete a desired task nowadays,we should make sure that we pick the right one. 

Good(Big Bore)Shootin' to all. --- SAWMAN


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got done ordering a .300 blackout so we shall soon see how it does.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just got done ordering a .300 blackout so we shall soon see how it does.


I think His Name, on here, has one.


----------

